# FREE new SPD shoes....size 44-45



## jay clock (9 Aug 2010)

I bought a pair of Lidl shoes a year or two back, used them about twice but since I already have two pairs of Specialized Taho and a pair of road shoes, they got left in the cupboard. So they are virtually new. Maybe 20 mile usage max.

I just want rid of them, so are will GIVE them to the first person who asks nicely and pays the postage on them. Being an impoverished student etc may endear me more to you than if you are a money grabbing banker!

They are similar in quality to the Specialized Taho in my view. Ideal all round touring/commuting shoe.

Size says 44/UK9.5. I generally go for a 45 or even bigger due to wide feet so these are generously cut.

The ONLY comment is that a) I have removed the cut out to fit the SPD cleats (no longer on there) and that b) I think I stripped a thread on one of the left shoe mounting plates. If this presents a problem you could either use the front pair of screw holes, or remove the mounting plates (inside the shoe under the insole) and reverse them so the stripped thread is out of the way. Either way you should be ok. 

Postage (first class) is £5.20, payable to a justgiving.com site I have set up for my next challenge. So it all goes to the NSPCC

Any questions, let me know! click on thumbnail for full size piccy

Jay


----------



## jay clock (9 Aug 2010)

NB, I realise I am losing money on this as basically I will be paying postage and you will be giving the money to charity!


----------



## amnesia (9 Aug 2010)

If you will allow me to have them I will give you (or justgiving) £10 for them 

I am not exactly an impoverished student, but they would be perfect for use with my MTB for the winter.


Daniel.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Aug 2010)

PM sent! 

I am skint and about to be a student again, so I WILL fit the criteria soon.


----------



## jay clock (9 Aug 2010)

looks like Amnesia has it. I will send a PM

Not that it matters but I am going to change the charity to CRY which deals with heart problems in the young. If I cannot change the charity in time, you will still be giving to the NSPCC

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Aug 2010)

jay clock said:


> looks like Amnesia has it. I will send a PM




Bbbbbbb BUGGER!! 

I am genuinely skint and impoverished and will be a student soon, but instead you just go for the first person to post, typical! 


Bugger! 



Ah well


----------



## amnesia (10 Aug 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Bbbbbbb BUGGER!!
> 
> I am genuinely skint and impoverished and will be a student soon, but instead you just go for the first person to post, typical!
> 
> ...



MDB - I am not skint, nor impoverished, and I haven't been a student for 17 years. If you would like them then you may have them. I was only going to use them as a second pair for wet winter commutes, but as I have a pair of MTB shoes already I feel you should have them 


Please liaise with Jay Clock if you want them... I will add the £10 I was going to donate to Jay to my sponsorship form for the New Forest Orchid chariddy ride in September.

Cheers,
Daniel.


----------



## jay clock (10 Aug 2010)

that's a fair offer Amnesia!..... MDB, over to you....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2010)

Aren't there some really nice folk on CC - warms the cockles, so to speak.


----------



## montage (10 Aug 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aren't there some really nice folk on CC - warms the cockles, so to speak.




gimme the shoes or i burn down an orphanage


----------



## montage (10 Aug 2010)

Disclaimer: I don't actually want the shoes


----------



## jay clock (10 Aug 2010)

Mad Doug, have you lost interest?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Aug 2010)

Oh dear, how embarrassing! (I realised my post was a bit OTT, but, erm, it ws still true). 
No I wasn't on the computer yesterday, I didn't think I had got them so wasn't looking.
Ok, will get it sorted out. 


Thanks.


----------

